# Help with a 2635



## brar farms (May 10, 2021)

hi I am totally a baby here, just born a few minutes ago. need help bought a 2635 demo tractor no owners manual with it. can not find the engine oil drain plug and also need to clean the oil strainer in the hydraulic system. where is it located how to access it. can any one help with the owners manual. or advice too.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

brar farms said:


> hi I am totally a baby here, just born a few minutes ago. need help bought a 2635 demo tractor no owners manual with it. can not find the engine oil drain plug and also need to clean the oil strainer in the hydraulic system. where is it located how to access it. can any one help with the owners manual. or advice too.



Go to the website and order all the manuals you like. Maybe the dealer you purchased the unit from can get mauals for you.








AGCOPubs.com - Technical Manual Store for all AGCOCORP Brands






www.agcopubs.com


----------

